# Can you go too big?



## sammartin (Mar 28, 2018)

So im in the market to but my first new smoker, my current one my dad passed down to me when he got a new one and its time to replace it. I plan on getting a pit on a trailer, i like to smoke at college tailgates and church events and etc. But more often than not im just smoking for less than 10 people, so i was curious if something like the horizon 30x60 single door would be too much for my situation? would it be better if i just bought 2 different sized pits? One for the patio and one for tailgates? Thanks for the help,  I apologize is this is a silly question, couldnt find much info on people in a similar situation and i wanna do this right and get exactly what i want/need! Thanks for the help again! Cheers!


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 28, 2018)

I think I'd go with a twofer.

If you have to retain a buyer at the stockyards. You may have gone too big.
If you find yourself shopping for an available slaughterhouse. You may have gone too big.
If you have to buy a new 10 wheel diesel truck tractor to pull your trailer pit. You may have gone too big.
If you have to get a warehouse for your wood. You may have gone too big.
If you have to buy a watershed for a wood supply. You may have gone too big.
If the EPA wants you to put a catalytic converter and a scrubber system on your pit. You may have gone too big.
If you have to pull "Oversize Load" permits to move your pit. You may have gone too big.
If you have to hire a crew to run a cook. You may have gone too big.
If you have to hire a stoker to keep the fire loaded. You may have gone too big.
If the Fire Department shows up at every cook. You may have gone too big.


----------



## radio (Mar 28, 2018)

sammartin said:


> So im in the market to but my first new smoker, my current one my dad passed down to me when he got a new one and its time to replace it. I plan on getting a pit on a trailer, i like to smoke at college tailgates and church events and etc. But more often than not im just smoking for less than 10 people, so i was curious if something like the horizon 30x60 single door would be too much for my situation? would it be better if i just bought 2 different sized pits? One for the patio and one for tailgates? Thanks for the help,  I apologize is this is a silly question, couldnt find much info on people in a similar situation and i wanna do this right and get exactly what i want/need! Thanks for the help again! Cheers!



I'm in the two'fer camp.  Cooking smaller batches in a big smoker can be tedious and they take a heckuva lot more fuel to heat all that space!  I would go with a patio size for home and a reasonably small trailer mounted rig for the parties if the wife and the budget permits it:D


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 28, 2018)

Do you have a free source of wood or do you have to buy it, that can make a big difference on the wallet and enjoyment of smoking. I have a Lang 84 I have had 48 butts in it at a time so it's plenty big but since I don't pay for wood if I want to fire it up and do a small smoke it's no big deal if buying the wood to feed it I'm  sure I wouldn't feel the same way.
That being said I also have a GOSM propane and now if it's a small smoke the amount of time I want to spend tending the smoker determines what smoker I use for smaller smokes.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 29, 2018)

When you say tailgates and church functions are you talking smallish groups(10 to 20 people) or extremely large groups(20 to 100+)? Also are you looking for a stick burner or a charcoal unit? More info is needed. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2018)

I agree with Piney, a 2 smoker approach is probably the best solution.
I have a small Lang 36, and there are times that it's just easier to use my propane unit.
But unlike Piney I have to pay for my wood!
Al


----------



## sammartin (Mar 29, 2018)

20- 100 people and stick burner, preferably an offset, haven't had much experience with a reverse flow.  i have a friend thats gets me some really good deals on wood that he cuts on his land and i already have a stock pile of wood so there is no worries on fuel. Thanks Al i appreciate the input!


----------



## mowin (Mar 29, 2018)

I went big. 250 gal reverse flow. 
I've even fired it up for a couple burgers a time or two, lol. I also get most of my wood for free or little cost. 

I would like to find a small Lang someday for the back deck.


----------



## phatbac (Mar 30, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I think I'd go with a twofer.
> 
> If you have to retain a buyer at the stockyards. You may have gone too big.
> If you find yourself shopping for an available slaughterhouse. You may have gone too big.
> ...



I would initially say no, but after reviewing these i guess you can go too big...lol

Happy Smoking,
phatbac


----------

